# Skiing on the Cheap - 2021 - 2022 Ski Season



## nycskier (Oct 3, 2021)

Because no one else started one here's the 2021-2022 Skiing on the Cheap thread, the best thread on Alpine Zone!

So let's go give us your deals!!!!!
​


----------



## nycskier (Oct 3, 2021)

If you have a CT Ski Council membership card you can get $30 midweek lift tickets at Mohawk Mountain.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 3, 2021)

nycskier said:


> Because no one else started one here's the 2021-2022 Skiing on the Cheap thread, the best thread on Alpine Zone!



Because Vail & Alterra have basically killed-off probably 75% to 90% of all the legitimate SOTC deals, either directly or indirectly.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 3, 2021)

BenedictGomez said:


> Because Vail & Alterra have basically killed-off probably 75% to 90% of all the legitimate SOTC deals, either directly or indirectly.



Since the OP mentioned ski club deals I checked out the CT ski council's vouchers this season...only like 6 or 7 resorts participating.  Literally every single major and several mid-sized ski areas participated in that program pre-Vail/Alterra.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 3, 2021)

ss20 said:


> Since the OP mentioned ski club deals I checked out the CT ski council's vouchers this season...only like 6 or 7 resorts participating.  Literally every single major and several mid-sized ski areas participated in that program pre-Vail/Alterra.



Yup, the legitimate SOTC deals are currently like the dinosaurs, 60 days post meteor impact.


----------



## crank (Oct 4, 2021)

Vail is giving no ski club deals.  I believe no group discounts either.  My club does an early season trip to Mt. Snow and this year lift tix are $190 for a 2-day ticket bought in advance.  

I suggested we go to Stratton instead.  Most of us have Ikon.


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 4, 2021)

crank said:


> Vail is giving no ski club deals.  I believe no group discounts either.  My club does an early season trip to Mt. Snow and this year lift tix are $190 for a 2-day ticket bought in advance.
> 
> I suggested we go to Stratton instead.  Most of us have Ikon.


A one day Epic pass is $69 currently, so $138 for 2 days, if you must go to Mt Snow.


----------



## crank (Oct 4, 2021)

chuckstah said:


> A one day Epic pass is $69 currently, so $138 for 2 days, if you must go to Mt Snow.


There is such a thing as a 1-day Epic pass?

I probably won't go but I will "pass" this on to my ski club peeps.  Thanks

Edit:  Just checked.  It's $88 per day and goes up some more after 10/14.  No thank you.  2-years ago I think our cost was around $27.  This is in early December when there is not likely to be a lot of open terrain.


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 4, 2021)

crank said:


> There is such a thing as a 1-day Epic pass?
> 
> I probably won't go but I will "pass" this on to my ski club peeps.  Thanks
> 
> Edit:  Just checked.  It's $88 per day and goes up some more after 10/14.  No thank you.  2-years ago I think our cost was around $27.  This is in early December when there is not likely to be a lot of open terrain.


I see $135 for a 2 day Epic, choose the one with restrictions and holiday blackouts. It's not a terrible price these days.


----------



## crank (Oct 4, 2021)

Not bad for Stowe but not for early season Mt Snow.  Especially when I have an already paid for full Ikon I can use at Stratton.


----------



## Nick (Oct 5, 2021)

Thread is stickied!


----------



## mgalluzz (Oct 12, 2021)

Free day of skiing at a date/mountain to be named.



			Ski for FREE


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 14, 2021)

For those of you who take the Adirondack, Ethan Allen, or Vermonter, Amtrak has an insanely good deal right now on their co-branded Mastercard.  They are offering 50,000 points for new accounts if you spend $2,500 in the first 90 days.  This is good for about $1,450 worth of Amtrak travel.  ($1,250 for the Acela)  There is a $79 annual fee, but you can cancel the card after the bonus points post.  The promotion ends on October 18th.  You have to sign up through the link on Amtrak's website: https://www.amtrak.com/home.html

This standard promotion is 20,000 points.  50,000 points is the highest they have ever offered.

I signed up for the card in August, and got my points no problem.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 14, 2021)

does anyone actually take those trains for skiing? the only time's I've investigated its been insanely priced and at the most inconvenient times. like a train to rutland would be $200 roundtrip and take 12 hours to get there and then you first need a way up to killington


----------



## urungus (Oct 14, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> does anyone actually take those trains for skiing? the only time's I've investigated its been insanely priced and at the most inconvenient times. like a train to rutland would be $200 roundtrip and take 12 hours to get there and then you first need a way up to killington


Five and a half hours from Manhattan Penn Station to Rutland, and a dedicated connecting shuttle bus to Killington

But agreed about the timing - both the Ethan Allen express and the Vermonter trains arrive in Vermont in the evening, and depart Vermont in the early morning.  Meaning you are on the hook for two extra nights of lodging.

edit: I checked and the southbound Sunday train from rutland leaves at 5:05 pm which is much better for weekend warriors.  All other days it leaves in the morning,


----------



## nycskier (Oct 14, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> does anyone actually take those trains for skiing? the only time's I've investigated its been insanely priced and at the most inconvenient times. like a train to rutland would be $200 roundtrip and take 12 hours to get there and then you first need a way up to killington


The Sunday train back from Rutland to NYC is since. Bus picks you up a Killington takes you to the train station at the end of the day and 5hr 45 minute train ride is nicer than 4hr and 45minute car ride after a long weekend of skiing. Train takes longer but to be able to stretch out, drink a beer and watch a movie on your laptop is really nice.


----------



## Abominable (Oct 14, 2021)

When I was young and stupid and there was no internet I took the train for my first trip out west to ski.  I think because it was 100 bucks cheaper than the flight.

It was a nightmare!  Ran out of food and bev immediately, stuck paying outlandish prices for probably a sixty hour train ride.  No sleeper car.  On the way home the train got stuck and they bussed us from Ohio up to Buffalo and put us on another train home.  Some old guy died on the train at some point, watched them pull him from the luggage in Chicago...  skiing out west for the first time was of course killer.  We were so overdressed, long johns and such.  Getting stuck in waste deep powder and giggling like school girls.....


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 15, 2021)

Great deal for anybody skiing a bunch of days in Quebec....






						Bienvenue sur la boutique maneige!
					

Envie de skier partout au Québec! La boutique maneige vous présente une panoplie de produits vous offrant des rabais à chacune de vos sorties de ski.




					boutique.maneige.ski
				




Might still only be available for Quebec/Ontario/Nova Scotia address, so find a friend in Canada and use their address ( I was able to pay with my own credit card).


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 22, 2021)

Free skiing and lunch at Jay Peak opening day, November 26. Register in advance. 






						Day for the Devoted | Jay Peak Resort
					

Day for the Devoted will kick-off the 2021+22 ski/ride season with free lift tickets, hot dogs, mini-instructional clinics, and other discounts you can use later in the season.




					jaypeakresort.com


----------



## abc (Oct 23, 2021)

Abominable said:


> When I was young and stupid and there was no internet I took the train for my first trip out west to ski.  I think because it was 100 bucks cheaper than the flight.
> 
> It was a nightmare!  Ran out of food and bev immediately, stuck paying outlandish prices for probably a sixty hour train ride.  No sleeper car.  On the way home the train got stuck and they bussed us from Ohio up to Buffalo and put us on another train home.  Some old guy died on the train at some point, watched them pull him from the luggage in Chicago...  skiing out west for the first time was of course killer.  We were so overdressed, long johns and such.  Getting stuck in waste deep powder and giggling like school girls.....


Not my first trip out west, but I took the train from Chicago to Colorado. A student special of some sort, insanely cheap. 

Slept on the reclining chair just fine. More leg room than airplane seats. 

Can get up and walk around from one end of the train to the other end. Pretty cool. Train passengers are a different kind. Got to chit chat with some of them. Nice way to pass the time. Very relaxing. 

I guess I was more “mature” even as a college kid? No problem with food and drink. 

But the return trip was delayed for several hours. That’s a real drag, as hundred of passengers waiting at the small waiting room for hours. The entire return trip took much, much longer, as the delayed train lost all rail right of way priority and had to stop to wait its turn. Never did it again for that reason.

That said, I still frequently run into people who came out of the Midwest by train in Colorado. I wouldn’t do it from the east coast though.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2021)

XTski said:


> Thanks for the heads up Chuck! I got on the list, Jay is the one place in the east I have always wanted to try, not sure when or how much would be open on opening day though


don't set your expectations too high. you will be disappointed. Jay is about glades, their trails aren't much to write home about.


----------



## urungus (Nov 11, 2021)

SkiVT 4-packs are now on sale for $194, they will sell out quickly





						Ski Vermont 4 Pass Information — Ski Vermont
					

Ski Vermont 4 Pass Information: The Ski Vermont 4 Pass is an affordable way to discover and explore four (4) different participating ski areas in Vermont. Each 4 Pass entitles bearer (passholder) to a total of four (4) one-day lift ticket vouchers, to be used at four (4) different participatin




					skivermont.com


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 11, 2021)

urungus said:


> SkiVT 4-packs are now on sale for $194, they will sell out quickly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just go my 2 at 12:24.  I was worried they'd already have sold out.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 11, 2021)

i dont think the ski vt deal is such a great deal anymore. i switched from ski vt to indy last year and think indy is a way better use of $200


----------



## NYSnowflake (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 12, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i dont think the ski vt deal is such a great deal anymore. i switched from ski vt to indy last year and think indy is a way better use of $200



Indy pass is $300, not $200.  But even if it was $200 I'd kind of disagree unless you're a person who travels a lot as there's a lot of crappy mountains on there.  With the simple VT Ski Pass you can hit all the expensive mountains in VT.


----------



## urungus (Nov 13, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i dont think the ski vt deal is such a great deal anymore. i switched from ski vt to indy last year and think indy is a way better use of $200


Doesn’t have to be either / or, they complement each other.  Use the SkiVT pack for the big expensive resorts that arent on Indy.  IMO, average of $48.50 is pretty good for Sugarbush, Killington, Stowe, MRG.

$499 Berkshire East / Catamount / Bousquet “Summit Pass” early bird renewal
$189 Indy Pass add-on
$194 SkiVT 4 Pack
$882 Total


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 13, 2021)

BenedictGomez said:


> Indy pass is $300, not $200.  But even if it was $200 I'd kind of disagree unless you're a person who travels a lot as there's a lot of crappy mountains on there.  With the simple VT Ski Pass you can hit all the expensive mountains in VT.



Is Stowe still on it? Stowe is just about the only place not on Indy or Ikon in VT I would care to visit. And I sort of recall them being removed by vail, but I could be wrong… MRG too, but I’m happy to pay them direct for a day or two each season.

I do travel a lot and like traveling a lot but it wouldn’t be much different Indy v Vt4 in terms of driving around New England a bunch.

Last year on Indy I got 2x Magic, 2x Jay, 2x Bolton (so there’s my $300 value in VT), 2x Cannon, 1x Berkshire, and a failed attempt at Saddleback complete with car accident. So 9 days, nearly 10, at places that aren’t “crappy” (if a pow day w glades at b-east is as crappy as it gets, then I’m content). Much better bang for buck.

Random - I just woke up from an insanely vivid dream that I won $909,327 at the track. Incredibly vivid, lucid. Waking up without a paper bag full of money sucks.

edit - stowe and other epic pass places are still on skiVT. thats nice. indy is still a way better use of my money in my use case.


----------



## urungus (Nov 17, 2021)

SkiNH lift tickets with no blackout dates are now on sale at https://www.inntopia.travel/ecomm/shop/activities/6637250/en-US/?startdate=2022-04-30&adultcount=1&childCount=0&productsupercategoryId=22


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 18, 2021)

This season all Mount Bohemia season passholders get two free days at Bogus basin in Idaho. This is one of the very special places in the western United States with over 2600 acres of skiable terrain . Please see www.mtbohemia.com for details and blackout dates . $99 season pass sale starts November 24 and ends on the night of December 4. Photo Ron Boomer


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 21, 2021)

8 hours remaining (11/21/2021) - EPIC passes 20% discounted pricing.


			https://www.epicpass.com/passes/epic-local-pass.aspx


----------



## PAabe (Nov 24, 2021)

Glad to see WNEP ski card is back after not doing it last year.  I would buy if I hadn't already bought indy pass.









						SOLD OUT: WNEP Ski Card 2021-2022
					

The WNEP Ski Card is back!  Get yours before they sell out!




					www.wnep.com
				




$119, 1 day each at Montage, Shawnee, Big Bear, Tussey, Sawmill, and Swain


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 24, 2021)

3 Twilight tickets for the price of 2 at Jiminy


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2021)

Quad Wednesdays are now CHAIRitable Wednesdays! Ride the first three Wednesdays in December for just $40 each time. Brighton will donate $5 from every ticket purchased to a different Utah charity every week. This Wednesday is our first one so head to our website to get your ticket, donations from this Wednesday go to the Utah Foster Care Foundation!





__





						CHAIR-itable Wednesdays
					

Quad Wednesdays are now CHAIR-itable Wednesdays




					brightonresort.com


----------



## Conrad (Nov 28, 2021)

Is anyone familiar with the deals you get when you belong to a club affiliated with the Eastern PA Skiing Council? And whether the deals are mostly in Pennsylvania, mostly in "destination" areas, or a mixture of both? I've been thinking about joining just to see, but was curious if anyone was familiar first.


----------



## keyser soze (Nov 29, 2021)

I belong to a ski club in NJ http://www.centraljerseyskiclub.com/ and there are great deals through the NJ Ski Council at places in Vermont, New York, and other areas.  Below are a couple of links showing ski council appreciation deals.



			http://www.njssc.org/wp-content/uploads/Killington-Pico-2021-2022-Ski-Council-Appreciation-Days.pdf
		


Found another list of different areas and they are weekends


			http://www.njssc.org/wp-content/uploads/NJSSC-COUNCIL-APPRECIATION-DAY-LISTINGS.pdf
		


You can join our club listed above without going to meetings.  We have a lodge in between Killington and Sugarbush on Rte. 100 that holds 34 people and is rarely booked.  We have members from Canada to Florida who just join so they can stay at the lodge for cheap.  $75 membership fee and $35/night peak season.  You are also entitled to the ski council deals, so if you use those deals for a couple of days you basically cover the membership cost.

I can answer any questions

Gregg

Editing to say that the second list with mid-week dates may be for last year, although the header page has 21/22 dates.


----------



## PAabe (Dec 1, 2021)

I didn't realize how good a deal the ORDA frequent skier cards are.  It was cheaper than a 3 day Gore ticket to do it with the card, and I've got a 2/3 day trip to both Gore and Whiteface planned.  Whiteface one the week after Christmas which would have been a good bit pricier.  Of the 3 I haven't been to Whiteface yet so I'm not really sure what to expect conditions or crowd wise that week, but I'm hoping for the best - noticed Gore was sold out Christmas week.

It is nice that tickets for cardholders don't sell out, didn't realize that either.  I couldn't really tell with the card if they charge you a % off the window rate or off the advance online rate.

Maybe I'll hit Belle for a day late season now that I have the card.


----------



## nycskier (Dec 1, 2021)

The SKI NY Passport Program-Kids Ski Free is back for the 2021-22 Season! If you got a 3rd or 4th grader you can get 2 free tickets for them to almost every mountain in New York State. Of note Hunter is not on this list.
Just a $41 processing fee for the pass.





						SKI NY Ski & Ride Passport Program | SANY - SKI AREAS OF NEW YORK, INC
					

The 2022-23 Passport Program Is Here! The SKI NY Passport Program-Kids Ski Free* is back for the 2022-23 Season! This year the pass returns with more ski areas accepting it during holiday periods including Belleayre, Gore, Greek Peak, Holiday Valley, Snow Ridge, Swain and Whiteface Ski Areas. As...




					www.iskiny.com


----------



## Yo VT Raps (Dec 8, 2021)

There are notable Vermont coupons from the Vermont Ski & Snowboard Museum, Catamount Trail Association, a few local lodges  - https://www.vermontlifttickets.com/lift-ticket-deals/


----------



## So Inclined (Dec 12, 2021)

abc said:


> Not my first trip out west, but I took the train from Chicago to Colorado. A student special of some sort, insanely cheap.
> 
> Slept on the reclining chair just fine. More leg room than airplane seats.
> 
> ...



I've taken Amtrak cross-country multiple times, including 2 different weeks of skiing in Taos (rental cars were involved, once from ABQ and once from Denver.) From Poughkeepsie, the last three times.  It's very much A Thing you have to have time for and be prepared for (including the possible delays) but I enjoyed the trips a lot. Took my skis with me going out, no baggage charge or bother, and FedEx-ed 'em back at the end of the week.


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 13, 2021)

Middlebury 2 midweek Tix for $40. Great little mountain. 









						Middlebury College Snow Bowl
					

Get 2 Mid-week non-holiday lift tickets to Middlebury College Snow Bowl, for only $40, a $80 value! (Arrives as 2 vouchers)Blackout days: 12/25/2021; 2/5/2022; 2/18-19/2022 A mountain steeped in history, trails



					myjumponit.com


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 13, 2021)

chuckstah said:


> Middlebury 2 midweek Tix for $40. Great little mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heard a rumor that middlebury may get lights in the next 3-5 years. Not sure of how true that is but


----------



## Geoff (Jan 8, 2022)

Are there midweek lodging deals to be found around North Conway?   If it ever snows, I’d kind of like to grab a few days on my Epic Pass at Attitash and Wildcat.  I’m fine with No Tell Motel as long as it’s clean and Verizon Wireless or their WiFi work.

Edited:
I see the Residence Inn for $105 on a prepaid.  $113 including tax.  A corporate rate I use all the time is $3 bucks more.  AAA for $122 including tax.  Since that includes stovetop, microwave, fridge, and sink, an indie place would have to be a lot cheaper.


----------



## urungus (Jan 10, 2022)

LL Bean offering discount tickets to Maine ski areas, including $49 Thursdays at Saddleback





						Winter Across Maine
					

From epic adventures in the snow to simple moments spent in the crisp  winter air, were on a mission to make sure everyone has an opportunity to  enjoy the season. And with free and discounted winter sports and exciting  activities happening all across Maine, all you have to do is simply step...




					www.llbean.com


----------



## abc (Jan 10, 2022)

Geoff said:


> Are there midweek lodging deals to be found around North Conway?   If it ever snows, I’d kind of like to grab a few days on my Epic Pass at Attitash and Wildcat.  I’m fine with No Tell Motel as long as it’s clean and Verizon Wireless or their WiFi work.
> 
> Edited:
> I see the Residence Inn for $105 on a prepaid.  $113 including tax.  A corporate rate I use all the time is $3 bucks more.  AAA for $122 including tax.  Since that includes stovetop, microwave, fridge, and sink, an indie place would have to be a lot cheaper.


I just happened to have looked this am: 

Holiday Inn Express (no joke). $83/night
North Conway Grand: $99/night

The Grand is a nicer hotel than the Holiday inn. With indoor/outdoor hot tub. I used to stay there a lot, as it has a restaurant for days that're too cold or too snowy to go out for dinner. But due to the pandemic, the restaurant is only doing grab-n-go sandwiches. So I'm staying at the Holiday Inn instead.


----------



## ericfromMA/NH/VT (Jan 13, 2022)

urungus said:


> LL Bean offering discount tickets to Maine ski areas, including $49 Thursdays at Saddleback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an awesome post, thx! I'll be hitting a few of these.


----------



## Apple Country (Feb 8, 2022)

Is there a list anywhere of spring passes or spring and next year combo pass? I'm aware of Killington's spring pass and Ikon's selective spring access. Wachusett used to do a spring pass and also a spring + next year pass.


----------



## Yo VT Raps (Feb 12, 2022)

Freedom Pass is sort of a strange deal but it means 3 days at each resort and I see 14 on the list including a nice handful in the northeast.









						Home - Freedom Pass
					

Cash-in on three (3) FREE days of skiing and riding at these top soul-filled independent ski areas.




					skifreedompass.com


----------



## skef (Feb 12, 2022)

Yo VT Raps said:


> Freedom Pass is sort of a strange deal but it means 3 days at each resort and I see 14 on the list including a nice handful in the northeast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do I get Freedom Fries with that?


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 12, 2022)

Been a long time since I posted here, however I have a few unused Quad Pack Tickets for sale.  Message me for details.


----------



## urungus (Mar 15, 2022)

Berkshire East $17 lift tickets on St Patrick’s Day


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 21, 2022)

Unused Sugarbush Quad Pack tickets for sale.  $50 each.  3 midweek/non-holiday, 1 anytime use.  Message me if interested, thanks.


----------



## NYDB (Nov 7, 2022)

can a mod please de stickify this thread


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 5, 2022)

NYDB said:


> can a mod please de stickify this thread


This guy gets it...


----------



## skiur (Dec 5, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> This guy gets it...



But apparently the mods don't!


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 5, 2022)

skiur said:


> But apparently the mods don't!


Not sure, butt I think they have lives. 
Meow


----------



## skiur (Dec 5, 2022)

Its only been a month since it was requested so maybe we should give them more time!


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 5, 2022)

skiur said:


> Its only been a month since it was requested so maybe we should give them more time!


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 5, 2022)

I'm pretty sure you can start a new thread and then the moderators can pin it. 

Or maybe a new poll?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 5, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Not sure, butt I think they have lives.
> Meow


This guy gets it.

Thread unstickied. 

Meow.


----------

